# Can't connect to http://192.168.0.1



## mommaszoo (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a actiontec pk5000. my wireless light is on but still cannot connect a laptop or the nintendo wii. When i try to go to http:192.168.0.1 like centurylink tells me to do on their set up guide, it will not connect. I have tried for several days. The phone company is no help. Am I doing something wrong? i even tried putting a / behind it as someone told me to do but that didnt do anything either. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the computer connected to the router is running Windows please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## mommaszoo (Nov 7, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : eaves-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-F8-4E-8A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::61c5:2abc:f5f3:f9ee%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 13, 2011 5:43:27 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 25, 2011 5:23:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 250629538
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-8E-B3-87-F0-4D-A2-F8-4E-8A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
205.171.3.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.domain.actdsltmp:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3455:1fe2:b452:4aea(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3455:1fe2:b452:4aea%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\eaves>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I was hoping to find something "dumb" there and be able to give a simple answer. No such luck. What exactly happens when you try to access it via browser?

Try pinging the router. In case you need directions, in a Command prompt type

ping 192.168.0.1

You should get 4 replies.


----------



## mommaszoo (Nov 7, 2011)

sometimes it just says cannot connect to server, once today i got it to say "actiontec" on the window tab but it goes nowhere from there. Other times it says it times out. I will try to ping it and let you know what happens, thanks so much.


----------



## mommaszoo (Nov 7, 2011)

OH and sometimes it says "the connection was reset"


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Try unplugging the power from the router, waiting a few seconds, then plugging it back in.

The router is working since it is your DHCP server and you have an IP address, and since you can go on the net. But its onboard webserver is not working. This might be fixed by a simple reboot. If that doesn't fix it, then given that everything in the router is in firmware and hence totally unserviceable, it is probably time to replace it.


----------

